

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #19 – 6th of February, 2013 - mreinsch
http://hntokyo.doorkeeper.jp/events/2515

======
patio11
See you all there! ( _knock on wood_ No major Rails security release at 3 AM
the morning of this time.)

------
Pitarou
Hope I can make it!

Many thanks for organising this. It's like a lifeline for me. :-)

Peter

------
orangethirty
Does the group keep a website/blog/vlog of eveyr meetup?

~~~
jason_tko
Not really. Just loosely around the hashtag #hntokyo. It's a pretty relaxed
meetup without too much structure - it's mainly based around chatting and
meeting people.

~~~
orangethirty
Cool, thanks. I'll keep posted to twitter.

------
mathrawka
This is really embarassing... I put it in my calendar wrong, and made the trip
up to Tokyo today. Oh well... maybe next time I will come.

------
jason_tko
See you guys there. Looking forward to putting up the tweet wall again
#hntokyo #lovethattweetwall

------
anxman
Have fun guys!

